# Mac Network Connection Problem!!!



## pc_modder_boi (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a Powermac 5200/75 LC Running Macintosh OS 9.1 and have a MacCon LC-A network card  made by _Asante technologies_ and cannot connect to the internet through my netgear router. the router is compatible with the mac. In the TCP/IP control panel on the mac i have it set to connect to the DCHP server to get an ip address but it isnt showing my ip on there. when i disconnect the ethernet cable from the router the light stops blinking in the networkcard and when i plug it back in it starts to blink again. the other thing is the activity light on the router never turns on and the routers config page dosnt show anything that its connected. its like the network card makes its own ip address or something or isnt connecting to the router correctly. :4-dontkno IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO TO FIX THIS!!!! a program....open some ports....??? :4-dontkno 

THIS IS WHY I LOVE WINDOWS!!!! but mac is user friendly thats why I like it..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

boy, do you have a dinosaur of a mac. sounds like you have a bad card, wrong or no drivers installed, or a bad comm slot. have you done a fresh os install after installing the card. sometimes you have to let the os installer add the correct drivers for cards to work on those older macs.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have the drivers installed? There should be a driver disk with the MacCon card. If not, you should be able to get drivers at ftp://ftp.asante.com/drivers/MacCon/


----------

